# Bosch Dishwasher Fault Recall



## Racers (12 Jul 2011)

Hi,

Check your Serial number here, its potential fire hazard :shock: its a free call-out.

http://www.repairaction.co.uk/bosch

Mine falls in the range, so someone is coming out early August, just hope the house doesn’t burn down in the mean time. 
Still could be worse I might have a Beko fridge.


Pete


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Pete.

Thankfully ours comes up "Your model is not affected."


----------



## Peter T (12 Jul 2011)

We had the service call out last week.

The fault is with the controller. The guy pulled the door apart, replaced the controller, made some checks, and pronounced everything OK. Took about 30 minutes.

One tip; the screws that fix the inner door liner are on the edge of said liner. The engineer needs clear access to both sides of the door to get the screws out. Our dishwasher is built into a corner so one side is blocked by kitchen units. He was going to have to pull the unit right out as the only tool he had to undo the screws was a normal length torx screwdriver. Fortunately I found a torx allen key so he was able to get the screws out without the faff of pulling the unit right out.

The screws are torx T20 BTW.


----------



## Boatfixer (12 Jul 2011)

I can't find a number on mine where they say there should be one so it looks like I am going to have to wait until it's empty and pull it out to see if there is one on the back.....


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2011)

Boatfixer":3gv3zuqh said:


> I can't find a number on mine where they say there should be one so it looks like I am going to have to wait until it's empty and pull it out to see if there is one on the back.....


If the "label" is laser etched into the top edge of the door it is not all that obvious and may be difficult to read unless you get the light reflection just right.


----------



## Daven (12 Jul 2011)

Thanks Pete - our is one affected! We did get a burning smell from it once and it wouldn't work for an hour but since then it has been ok! We do turn it of from the main each day though but will get them in to sort it!

Strange thing is we did have a Beko fridge freezer - was repaired twich under warrenty and we lost quiet a lot of food. Last straw was when it went just before a christmas! They couldn't get it repaired untill the new year so I went and bought I fridge and a freezer. They did repair it but wouldn't compensate or refund so I ended up selling it - will have to ask the new owner to check it out!

Can just see the insurance claim - 'Bosch say the fire was Beko's fault and Beko's say it was Bosch's fault!' ;-)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Boatfixer (13 Jul 2011)

CHJ":1l2gc56h said:


> If the "label" is laser etched into the top edge of the door it is not all that obvious and may be difficult to read unless you get the light reflection just right.



Thanks Chas - who would have thought Bosch would use invisible etching! I just caught a glimpse of the "label" last night by squinting along the door top. This morning when I went to check the number in daylight it has disappeared! I can just see the CE mark if I get the angle right so I know I wasn't dreaming when I saw it last night. I will have to wait for darkness and use a torch I think.

Graham


----------

